
Place recognition with WiFi fingerprints using Autoencoders and Neural Networks - floydsoft
https://github.com/aqibsaeed/Place-Recognition-using-Autoencoders-and-NN
======
mrcabada
I've worked on a similar approach for Indoor Locationing, I had 5 APs with
OpenWRT reading the RSSI of my phone and some Neural Nets implementation,
which eventually learned where I am in the house.

Video: [https://youtu.be/eY0BQJJPdX4](https://youtu.be/eY0BQJJPdX4)

------
tonmoy
If something simple like the location of a AP changes, would this system have
to train from scratch with the entire dataset?

~~~
floydsoft
NN can be trained online.

------
f00_
this is really interesting, company I work for has recently started working on
"location analytics" using signal strength (rssi) of the signal sent when your
phone scans for wifi

